# back up of server files to local C drive using FTP



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

I want to D/L the files from my web server to give me a fresh backup of my stable site.

I attempted to do so but:

I set up a folder on my local C drive and named it, "Nov 12 back up" I then went into the site through FTP, selected the appropriate folder to D/L, "phpBB2" and 20 minutes later it was done.

But there were no files in the target file on C.

Is it because of the difference in the named files?

I do have an old back up on C that has the exact name as that on my server. So I am wondering if that caused confusion and the backup went to that file on C.

Any thoughts?

I use WS FTP LE - I attempted to D/L in binary, then also in Auto.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Did you have the target folder selected as the place to "download to" on your FTP?


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

namenotfound said:


> Did you have the target folder selected as the place to "download to" on your FTP?


Yes I did. In fact, I D/L/ed a second attempt because I thought I may have misplaced the target.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not sure about your FTP problem, but are you trying to make a backup of your phpBB posts/users, etc? If you are, you need to save a copy of your database. That stuff isn't in the phpBB2 folder unless you've put it there.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

brendandonhu said:


> I'm not sure about your FTP problem, but are you trying to make a backup of your phpBB posts/users, etc? If you are, you need to save a copy of your database. That stuff isn't in the phpBB2 folder unless you've put it there.


Hi Brendan - Good to see you. It has been too long. I hope youare well.

No, it is not the databse I am trying to B/U, but rather the board files themselves.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, just making sure 
I'm wondering if you might have downloaded your backup to the wrong folder by accident. You could try searching your computer for one of the filenames to see if it showed up somewhere else.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

brendandonhu said:


> Ok, just making sure
> I'm wondering if you might have downloaded your backup to the wrong folder by accident. You could try searching your computer for one of the filenames to see if it showed up somewhere else.


Yup. Did it. I have plenty of files. My intent though is to D/L my existing site. I will then have the most recent and stable version well identified. I will then do some housekeeping eliminating all the older versions.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Look on the bottom left and there should be three tabs, one is labled transfer history. Click that and check the destination path to see where they went.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

thecoalman said:


> Look on the bottom left and there should be three tabs, one is labled transfer history. Click that and check the destination path to see where they went.


I am missing something thecoalman....the bottom left of what?

TY


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

On the very bottom left there should be three tabs... you can see them in this picture:

http://www.ipswitch.com/products/ws_ftp/home/images/home.gif

I have the Pro version but I'm pretty sure that's a standard feature.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

thecoalman said:


> On the very bottom left there should be three tabs... you can see them in this picture:
> 
> http://www.ipswitch.com/products/ws_ftp/home/images/home.gif
> 
> I have the Pro version but I'm pretty sure that's a standard feature.


Hmmmm....not in the version I use. Which is somewhat old I think.


----------

